# 2017 ALMOST SPRING CAR AND BICYCLE SWAP MEET PICTURES



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 20, 2017)

Great day with fellow vintage bicycle sellers, collectors ,people interested in collecting bicycles and of course the vintage bicycle display. Of course the cool man himself came up from Oregon to sell his vintage   bike parts and we all know who that is ...Not other than Mark "REDLINE" Lhvarnway...Plus Nick Nickolas ,Tim "THE SKID"Hansen,Eric Halverson, Frank l, Gary "THE 2 PERCENT" Johnson, Jeff v, Merrill Severson,and a cast of other dealers .Weather outside was just ..lets say HORRIBLE..Rained buckets ,Inside ,nice and dry. Could have been better turnout ,but then again the not so cool collectors from Seattle again came down to look, but refused to set-up and contribute to the vintage bicycle hobby. Participation is a big part of keeping Bicycle swap meets going, without participation ...well...the hobby dies. Oh well enough ranting. Here are some pics of the winners. The first of course is The winner of the Peoples Choice award .Mark "REDLINE" Lhvarnway with his 1918 Pope Chinook badged Cyclemotor bicycle. The winner of the Best original vintage bicycle goes to Tim "THE SKID" Hansen, winner of the best vintage original with his sweet 1937 model "c" Schwinn, Best  vintage muscle bike goes to Nick Nickolas with his 1970 Schwinn Stingray, he won this as a boy shagging baseballs for the Tacoma Cubs 9Pacific Coast League),and the Best vintage girls bicycle trophy went to Gary "2 percent" Johnson with his 1937 Colson Vogue . With this all said and done thanks to all who participated,and thanks to the Gallupin Gerties Model A Ford Club for there Help.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 20, 2017)

More pics


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 20, 2017)

more


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting these great pics!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 20, 2017)

Not everybody was war and dry inside. It rained so hard and the wind blew so bad it looked for awhile like we were filming an episode of "Deadliest Catch".


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's a couple from "indoors".


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 20, 2017)

RIDE-ON! Thanks Tim for posting more pics  .....


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice I guess the 40 bucks and the drive was too much....for some too bad.   good for me....more bikes in the works yes..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 20, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Nice I guess the 40 bucks and the drive was too much....for some too bad.   good for me....more bikes in the works yes..



PLUS  as an added BONUS....You got a really really cool trophy and a awesome SKIDKING SKULLCAPPER!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 20, 2017)

People's Choice.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes I did . it was awsome... he did a great job on it.  Should  have up hair on them alll.  :0., ....ha ha... wait till next year... :0 it's in the works.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 22, 2017)

thanks so much for the great pictures of the bikes and cars!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## GTV (Mar 22, 2017)

I would have loved to show a couple of bikes but living an hour away and only being able to participate for a few hours on Saturday morning didn't make much sense to me. I'd also really like to get to know some like minded enthusiasts, however driving down to Tacoma (from Shoreline) for a short ride and some beers just seems kinda crazy. Maybe I'm just getting grumpy.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 23, 2017)

I live an hour south of Shoreline (Tacoma) and drove up to the Seattle Bike Swap when they had it at the school in Shoreline. Spending two or three hours on a Saturday morning looking at bikes and parts and visiting with other bike guys made perfect sense to me.


----------



## GTV (Mar 23, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> I live an hour south of Shoreline (Tacoma) and drove up to the Seattle Bike Swap when they had it at the school in Shoreline. Spending two or three hours on a Saturday morning looking at bikes and parts and visiting with other bike guys made perfect sense to me.




I was there for a few hours on Saturday morning (should have clarified) but it didn't make sense to me to haul a couple bikes down to show for that short period of time.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 23, 2017)

I and all the South enders vintage bike enthusiast used to drive to Seattle back in the 90.s, BEFORE THE SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB was formed in 2004, for the rides around Green lake, rides along the Burke Gillman trail, from Bothell to the Seattle waterfront, many bicycle swap meets from Edmonds to the Kent Amory, to the Shoreline location, stayed the day ,had a few brews  and didn't even gripe about it .Sure was a distance but all was fun. And that Ladies and Gentleman is why I formed the SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB in Tacoma Washington is because of the lacking and dying interest in rides, events, and then the swap meets up North just stopped. So when the fine folks at Gallupin Gerties Model A club asked if we would be in interested in setting up a Vintage Swap Meet in conjunction with the car swap ? Why not? So the last 3 years we has tried to get something going, the key word is ...PARTICIPATION...PARTICIPATION, Only one from Oregon came up and vended. Hats off to REDLINE for supporting this. And again no matter how much we ask, no participation from the vintage bicycle hounds from up North or from down south...So why not get this going...There is a ton of vintage parts out there in basements ,garages ,attics just waiting to change hands ...Almost spring swap is a great place to do this...Not only do you get vintage car guys looking ,but also vintage bike guys looking as well as newbies wanting vintage bicycles...

                                                                GARY JOHNSON
                                                                EL PRESIDENTE
                                                               SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB
                                                               TACOMA,WASHINGTON


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 23, 2017)

GTV said:


> I was there for a few hours on Saturday morning (should have clarified) but it didn't make sense to me to haul a couple bikes down to show for that short period of time.



OK, I can understand that. Especially with the foul weather conditions we were having, But driving an hour or two never stops me from a chance to hang with my bike friends and maybe score a few good parts or even a new bicycle. The Iron Ranch swap meet is 2 1/2 hours from me, but I will never miss it.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Im gonna get there; if I have to ride up....


----------



## GTV (Mar 23, 2017)

I knew nothing about the Iron Ranch, I'll try to make it this year!


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Mar 24, 2017)

I would also have loved to have a booth but my wife was out of town and  I have a 6 year old boy who couldn't have hung out all day. We still drove from Shoreline and enjoyed the bikes and stuff. I don't want the hobby to die and am trying to pass the interest on to my children.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm not so sure it's dying out... I think it must be easier to show pics and wait for the need parts to show up on the net. I enjoy the interaction that comes with a hobby Yes I drove 2.75 hours one way  and if I didn't win I'd still enjoy the show and the drive.  The people are nice and I got some valuable connections and leads for bike purchases.  The spaces were awkward  it would have been so cool in the tent but I think the main area is better much more general people other than solid collectors which help me sell things other would pass on because it's been on the "site". So if no one came I'm still going to do it.. it's a nice getaway for me. It's sad to see what happened there this year...but when you get lemons make lemon aid.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Mar 24, 2017)

I've been in the hobby for twenty years and it's changed a lot, you used to be able to go to the Fremont Sunday market and get vintage bikes and parts there. It's all online now, I miss being able to see the parts/bikes in person.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 24, 2017)

WELL THE NEXT VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP IS IN SEPTEMBER ...THE IRON RANCH...RIDGEFIELD ,WASHINGTON
SEPTEMBER 2017


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's too close for me I'm not going to show.


----------



## frampton (Mar 28, 2017)

Light the bonfire.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 28, 2017)

Great pictures - cool trophy awards!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 28, 2017)

just a waitin' for all that "FLAMBASTIC" energy that is iron Ranch....ridin' vintage bukes every DAZE...eh!


----------

